# Pisa Tower vs. Jomeh Mosque (European Romanesque & Persian Muzaffarid Architecture)



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Around the year 1350 AD, two of the tallest buildings in the world were built, Jomeh Mosque in Yazd, Iran and Pisa Tower in Pisa, Italy, both of them are about 55 meters high.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

These type of threads never last, through it is ever apparent that that Pisa takes the crown.

Italy needs to devote more of its GDP towards the upkeep and restoration of its national monuments.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

in my eyes Mosques are ugly ... pisa ftw!


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

The poll question's funny: "which one was built better?". Well one of them's falling over


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

Obviously the mosque was built better 
But Pisa Tower is more complex and more beautiful!


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

As a Westerner, I have to say Pisa. :yes:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Are you saying that these two were the tallest buildings in the world at the time?


----------



## CocoMay (Apr 24, 2010)

jame mosque simply beautiful.detailed and exotic. 

pisa mostly plain. grey...nothing.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pisa is western architecture at it's core. 

Since our civilisation and culture is better than the islamic; I'd have to go for the tower.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

pisa tower


----------



## andrew23 (Jul 17, 2010)

may be the mosque is most beautiful & of course well done but since i dont like mosque i have to give my vote to pisa


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Mike____ said:


> in my eyes Mosques are ugly ... pisa ftw!


Are you serious :? I never met anyone going to Istanbul without falling in love with the architecture. Those mosks are incredible.

I have seen neither one of these - apart from photo's - so no opinion


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ yes I was serious i just dont like that "architecture" ... 
its not because you like it that everyone need the same opinion as you do.
even the colors are hno:


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Well, of course not. I was just surprised. It's like saying 'I don't like churches'. It's not something you hear everyday.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^im not a fan of arabic looking buildings and i never will


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I sense a threadclosing event. Alot of the bigotry and hate coming up methinks...


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Usually I do like European architecture better then Middle East architecture from the renaissance period but this is the odd case where I don't. 

This looks to be one of the more elegant Mosque I have seen and I have always though Pisa Tower was a bit overated......


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Concrete Stereo said:


> Are you serious :? I never met anyone going to Istanbul without falling in love with the architecture. Those mosks are incredible.
> 
> I have seen neither one of these - apart from photo's - so no opinion


Except most moskques are converted churches. Hagia Sophia is anyway.



the spliff fairy said:


> I sense a threadclosing event. Alot of the bigotry and hate coming up methinks...


Oh please, don't be such a PC fairy.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^You're being utterly ridiculous. The thread is about these two buildings and not about which civilization or culture you think is "superior".


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

1772 said:


> Except most moskques are converted churches. Hagia Sophia is anyway.


Well Hagia Sophia is neither church nor mosque these days - it is a museum dedicated to both the building as mosque and the building as cathedral (you can see both layers of decoration, and the scars of numerous earthquakes since it was built - in the year 360, when the city was still capital of the East Roman Empire)

But obviously, Ottoman mosque architecture is based on this great Byzantine Cathedral - one of the most impressive ever built. So, if it's of any importance to you, you can be a proud Christian everytime you see a great dome-on-halfdomes-on-quarterdomes-structured-mosque.


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

both are different and amazing in their own way


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Pisa Tower!!! But the mosque's design is really unique.


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> Are you saying that these two were the tallest buildings in the world at the time?


Of course not, they were among the tallest ones, the Great Pyramid at Giza, Egypt is about 146 meters.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

The tiles of the Jame Mosque of Yazd are exquisite and as a westerner I am flabbergasted by such design and materials that were unusual in the north mediterranean back then. It's a typical persian feature playing on colour, spread in further areas (namely turkish, I can recall).

Still the architecture of the Pisa Tower is amazing: this manufact is based on volumes, on chiaroscuro and rhythm.

Very different architectures, unfitting in a one-to-one contest. 

Both amazing.

Having to make a choice in the spirit of the thread, 'll go with Pisa Tower though - the main reason being, it's in my country.


----------

